# PCAnywhere Connection Issues



## shrumhead (Jun 14, 2007)

I just finished setting up pcA at my office. I setup the host on the default ports (TCP-5631 and UDP-5632) then forwarded the ports to the host computer. There are only a handful of computers at my office and a linksys 5 port router. Just to be safe I did a test run from another computer in my office. Instead of specifying the local IP of the machine within the offices lan, I put in my offices static internet IP to simulate accessing pcA from the outside. I was able to access the host computer no problem. I checked the section for connecting to a host behind a gateway and specified the internal IP and everything worked perfectly. 

So I just got home not expecting any issues but now from home I have the remote setup exactly as I had at the office but it won't connect. It says "Unable to attach to specified device". To setup the remote I input the external IP address of my office and then under the gateway options I specified the internal IP just as I had working while at the office but it wont work. I tried to forward tcp-5631 and udp-5632 to my client pc at home but of course that didn't do anything.

also just as a note, I have my firewalls turned off while I'm attempting to get this setup so don't even take them into consideration.

Does anyone have any idea what I'm missing? I can't think of anything beyond what I've been trying. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

